# Green eggs?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, I posted similar at shrimpnow.com but haven't gotten a response. Does anyone know what it means when a red cherry shrimp has green eggs? Fan of Dr. Seuss?










Tanks,
Mike


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, I'd say it's a fan of Dr. Seuss or perhaps has been eating a lot of algae!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

[SWAG]

Unfertilized?

[/SWAG]


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Gnatster,
That's what I was thinking as well. And it's a distinct possibility as there aren't any mature males to go with this girl. Hopefully the boys will be of age soon if that's the case


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

PG, yes, they get a lot of algae wafers. I feed one or two of the small ones (The boraras maculatas also eat them) every two or three days. And at the recommendation of a friend, I add vitamins to the wafers (Kent Zoe - since I think the Botanica Vita is no longer made).

She's definitely got a rich red color. And the dwarf rasboras have great color, too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Would you like some ham with those green eggs


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I was under the impression they start out Green and turn color as they mature. I have seen this before in my tank. I get a female with green eggs and in a while they start to turn clear and you can see the eyes developing in them.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's very interesting about the Kent Zoe, I'll have to check it out. 

I really don't pay attention to the eggs of shrimp or fish, color wise. I have to say I'm suspect of color meaning anything after I was told that my white cory eggs were infertile and yet having two baby cories out of the 'infertile' eggs I moved to another tank. Not saying that color doesn't mean infertility or fertility, but I'm suspect of it personally.


----------

